# Coloured Stains



## Anonymous (20 Jun 2004)

My step daughter wants a key rack and a coat rack for her bedroom. Easy enough to make from pine but what I need is coloured (red, blue etc) stains, not water based, that will stain but also let the wood grain show through, any suggestions welcomed.

Cheers.


----------



## Anonymous (20 Jun 2004)

Sorry, that was me


----------



## DaveL (20 Jun 2004)

Chaz":2o9quu5k said:


> Sorry, that was me



That alright, its known around here as a *Neil* :wink: 

The chap you need is Terry, he works for Chestnut who make a whole range of stains and finishes, he should be along in a while


----------



## Anonymous (20 Jun 2004)

A _*'Neil'*_, ok


----------



## Terry Smart (21 Jun 2004)

Did someone call?

Hi Chaz. As DaveL says, we supply a range of stains including a some which we call Rainbow Colours Plus (for want of a better name) which includes red, blue, yellow, green, black etc. There are nine in all and are available as a Sample Pack of about 25ml of each colour so you can play around with them to your heart's content. The pack costs about £10. They are of course also available individually when you know which colour you want.

They will let the grain show through and are very fade resistant. They are also meths based so dry quickly and do not raise the grain. You can even mix them to create different shades if you want.

I'd suggest a tough, hardwearing finish over the top of the stain, especially the key rack. Something like our Acrylic Gloss Lacquer (aerosol) would be ideal.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Anonymous (21 Jun 2004)

Thanks for your reply Terry, I'll check out your product range and try the sample pack, a great idea by the way!


----------

